# shuffle 4G sans itune



## dude. (18 Mars 2011)

j ai un shuffle dernier G avec les boutons je l adore les bouton sur les ecouteur je trouvais ca co* vu que de toute facon tu a la memoire acrocher quelqu part.
donc ma question est: il y a t il un moyen de syncroniser son shuffle sans itune mais pas avec un autres logicielle sans rien comme un MP3 normal quoi?


----------



## wath68 (18 Mars 2011)

non .


----------



## dude. (20 Mars 2011)

Non c est pas possible?????


----------



## wath68 (20 Mars 2011)

En regardant les discussions similaires, au bas de cette page, on voit cette discussion :
http://forums.macg.co/iphone/iphone-sans-itune-599682.html

Tu peux essayer Floola

Enfin bon, personnellement je pense qu'iTunes fait très ben son boulot, pourquoi chercher ailleurs.


----------



## dude. (22 Mars 2011)

c est a dire que je voudrais debarrquer chez quelqu un sans rien installer sur son ordi et prendre sa musique sans passer par itune car sinon il me demandera de virée ma musique.


----------

